# New finnex Planted Plus and Vivid lights



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Aparker2005 said:


> Can't wait for these! Amazon has the Vivid up already for $89. Not available yet.
> 
> Haven't seen much discussion on these yet. They finally got a fully customizable 24/7 light and it actually goes dark at night now.
> 
> ...


If I were you I would wait for the new 24/7's only if you can hold off on it. I really wish they had made the 24/7's with the programmable 24/7 mode in the first version. And that black out feature is really nice.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah I'm interested in the Vivid for my discus but the wife and I both are drooling over the new 24/7 features. They hit it out of the park with that light it seems. 

I think my mom got mine for Christmas from Amazon. Maybe we can exchange/return for a Vivid and I can get the new 24/7s to go along with it later when they are released. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Aparker2005 said:


> Yeah I'm interested in the Vivid for my discus but the wife and I both are drooling over the new 24/7 features. They hit it out of the park with that light it seems.
> 
> I think my mom got mine for Christmas from Amazon. Maybe we can exchange/return for a Vivid and I can get the new 24/7s to go along with it later when they are released.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I just went to go look on Amazon, I'm not sure if they have all the sizes for the Vivid+ yet. That light fixture is really interesting.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm so torn on it but I think I'm gonna get the new 24/7. The Vivid would make my discus look incredible though. 

Itd be hard to run a 24/7 on the cycle with a Vivid on a timer I'm sure? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Aparker2005 said:


> I'm so torn on it but I think I'm gonna get the new 24/7. The Vivid would make my discus look incredible though.
> 
> Itd be hard to run a 24/7 on the cycle with a Vivid on a timer I'm sure?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Shouldn't be too difficult. I forgot who posted it, but someone here on the forums has their 24/7 on a timer from 6 AM til 9 PM on the 24/7 mode. That person figured out that it stays in that mode even with a manual timer and when it does turn on its on the 6 am setting. So they have it set that its completely black at 9PM.

I believe anywhere from 11 AM til 4PM is the brightest on the 24/7. So you can set your timer around that for the vivid+.


----------



## MUTigers (Oct 26, 2016)

Econde said:


> Shouldn't be too difficult. I forgot who posted it, but someone here on the forums has their 24/7 on a timer from 6 AM til 9 PM on the 24/7 mode. That person figured out that it stays in that mode even with a manual timer and when it does turn on its on the 6 am setting. So they have it set that its completely black at 9PM.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe anywhere from 11 AM til 4PM is the brightest on the 24/7. So you can set your timer around that for the vivid+.




I'm one of those people! I think there are a few. Our 24/7 is plugged into a timer, comes on at 6am, off at 9pm. It runs the 24/7 feature throughout the day.

It sounds like the new one will have some nice upgrades!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I really should try this. Then again, out of sheer convenience(laziness), I've convinced myself not to. Does it really make that big of a difference as to having it black out? Maaan. Guess who's going after work to get a timer.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah I was going to get the regular 24/7s again and do the timer thing. They don't get dark enough at night and my fish never slept really. 

The new one fixed this and other issues! Seems like it's gonna be an incredible light 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

DUDE! thank you for posting about this light as i was about to buy a 24/7 this weekend!! I had absolutely no idea this was even a thing. Do we have a release date yet?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Apparently it's still in testing phase but is gonna be worth the wait! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

Aparker2005 said:


> Apparently it's still in testing phase but is gonna be worth the wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 awh really? I have everything i need to get this tank started but the lights.. any ETA? spring? summer?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

No idea. Hopefully sooner rather than later! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

I called a LFS and they said that the Vivid+ are not going to be plant worthy, or a "step down" from a 24/7 or planted plus. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I asked finnex today if these would be fine for Amazon sword, java fern, and anubius and they said these would be just fine for those plants. 

The Vivid that is. I'm thinking of going with those until the new 24/7s come out 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

FML I just bought the planted + 24/7 for Christmas :/


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

bbroush said:


> FML I just bought the planted + 24/7 for Christmas :/


Its still good hehe. [emoji16] 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

What light yall talking about 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

mageikman32 said:


> What light yall talking about
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The new Finnex Vivid+ and the newly revised Planted+ 24/7 fully programmable. [emoji16] 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Econde said:


> The new Finnex Vivid+ and the newly revised Planted+ 24/7 fully programmable. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


So there is going to be a new 247 version? different from the model currently out?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

mcdanielnc89 said:


> So there is going to be a new 247 version? different from the model currently out?


Yes. https://youtu.be/bUp8klCfVPs

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Econde said:


> Yes. https://youtu.be/bUp8klCfVPs
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


are there any articles out there talking about the differences?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

mcdanielnc89 said:


> are there any articles out there talking about the differences?


Nothing yet sadly. Aside from what seems to be a convention, nothing written.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Just ordered the Fugeray planted+ (not 24/7). Should I have gone with Vivid for my 40G?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

So for the vivid lights which are mostly for color, do you guys probably think I should keep my planted Plus on also for my plants? 

I'm also planning to get the new 24/7s as soon as they are released so would it be a waste to get the vivid, or is it mostly just a supplement for color? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

I wonder what will be the cost for the newly revised 24/7.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I heard maybe around 250 for the 48

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

So somewhere around $130 - $150 for the 24"... That's getting close to Current Satellite Pro Plus. Specially now that the 48" is just a little over $200

https://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-Satellite-Plus-Light/dp/B00QVIEP88


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

hmm shame there not making a 30inch vivid it looks like from the amazon page. 

if the new planted + is really about 50% more powerful than the current planted+ I can see 250 for 48" light being worth it.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

so whats better, vivid or planted?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Vivid is mostly for fish color but will do low light plants. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> so whats better, vivid or planted?


The new planted+ 24/7 will be way better. Fully programmable, gets completely dark at night and its 50% more powerful then the current planted + 24/7. But it will be way more expensive too.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## proper.noun (May 29, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong but right now the 24/7 mode has to be run at 100% intensity, will the newer model have adjustable brightness while in 24/7 mode?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

proper.noun said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but right now the 24/7 mode has to be run at 100% intensity, will the newer model have adjustable brightness while in 24/7 mode?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is what the guy said on the video. That its fully programmable even through the 24/7 mode. Hopefully its all true. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Econde said:


> That is what the guy said on the video. That its fully programmable even through the 24/7 mode. Hopefully its all true.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Where's the video? I didn't see anything on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Willcooper said:


> Where's the video? I didn't see anything on YouTube.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted it earlier. Check the earlier posts. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Econde said:


> I posted it earlier. Check the earlier posts.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Just went back and watched it. Must have scrolled too quickly. This is cool stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ordered a new Vivid tonight. I got an older 24/7 for Christmas and will be exchanging it for another Vivid. 2 36s on my 72" 125.

Can not wait to see how my discus look under this light. 

Wish the new 24/7s had been out by Christmas, but it'll be worth the wait. I may end up running both sets of lights during the afternoon hours. 

Gonna be upset if the new 24/7s are released in the next few weeks though as I won't have the funds to get them for a while lol 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Aparker2005 said:


> Ordered a new Vivid tonight. I got an older 24/7 for Christmas and will be exchanging it for another Vivid. 2 36s on my 72" 125.
> 
> Can not wait to see how my discus look under this light.
> 
> ...


Hehe well good luck! Let us know how it works out for you. Merry Christmas and happy holidays!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

The new 24/7 SE is now listed on the finnex site. Wonder if it's just about ready for release now? I canceled my vivid order until I hear back from finnex. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Aparker2005 said:


> The new 24/7 SE is now listed on the finnex site. Wonder if it's just about ready for release now? I canceled my vivid order until I hear back from finnex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice. Time to go check out finnex website! I would have done the same thing and cancelled my order. Hopefully they get back to you soon with good news.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> so whats better, vivid or planted?


The Vivid+ puts out PAR between the stingray and planted+...so it's a good low-tech light... similar to the original fugeray before the planted+ came out. Stingray might be too weak for some tanks, and the planted+ too strong.

I took these measurements with the original Apogee meter in air...so it's under reading a bit(original apogee can't read a lot of the reds and blues).


Stingray at 13" under the light dead center - 30 PAR

vivid+ at 13" under the light dead center - 50 PAR

planted+ at 13" under the light dead center - 65 PAR

ray 2 at 13" under the light dead center - 110 PAR



I will be selling the apogee meter and get the new full spectrum and take new measurements, in water.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

But you still can not customize the 24/7 mode?


----------

